# Las Vegas Employment?



## TreySpooner65 (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm considering moving to Nevada for EMT work. Specifically in the Las Vegas area. I hear there are always companies hiring there, and I think I could get more 911 experience. The big thing is family. I dont want to be too far so that I cant come back quickly if there should be an emergency (grandparents are getting up there in years..) and Vegas is only 5 hours from what I currently call home.

My question is, how realistic is it to get a job there?
Currently I am NREMT and CA certified as an EMT-B. Jan 30th & Feburary 2nd I will be taking a ECG and Pharm class as a preparatory class for ACLS. Thats about the extent of my training (except for a few ICS classes..)

Experience consists of a few months volunteering at sporting events and working as an EMT/Med Tech at a retirement community for a month (as of now).


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 29, 2011)

Nevada recognizes NREMT so all it really takes is an application to get your NV card. Once you are affiliated with an agency you will have to apply again to get an 'Ambulance Attendant's License'.

Clark County is actually separate from the NV DOH when it comes to EMS. I don't know a ton about it but they do require you to take a protocol test. Give me a bit and I'll find you a link for the protocols, it's saved on my computer somewhere. 

In the Vegas area the two big players are AMR and MedicWest (which was bought out by AMR but still operates as MW). LVFD does do transports but they have a weird take on them. They do transport but from talking to some people down there it seems like it is pretty much "if the medic feels like it" type of deal. 

In my county and from what I know about Clark county only Intermediates or Medics can work on 911 trucks except under special circumstances (read MCI). I know MW hires basics for special events, standbys, casino posts and what not. 

AMR and MW split the city for 911 transport coverage with LVFD being the first responding agency. 

I live and work in Northern NV so I'm a ways a way from Vegas but PM me with any questions and I will answer them to the best of my ability.

edit: I think this is the site for protocols http://ems.pgpic.com/protocols/ClarkCountyNevProtocol.pdf

Here's the link to the SNEMS site http://www.cchd.org/ems/index.php

Also MedicWest's website http://medicwest.com/


----------



## TreySpooner65 (Dec 29, 2011)

Awesome information thanks! If you can get those protocols that would be awesome. I have the MedicWest app downloaded on my desktop. Do you think it would be better to put in my app now, or wait until after the ECG/Pharm class? Will that class pull much in my favor? I'll look into AMR too.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 29, 2011)

TreySpooner65 said:


> Awesome information thanks! If you can get those protocols that would be awesome. I have the MedicWest app downloaded on my desktop. Do you think it would be better to put in my app now, or wait until after the ECG/Pharm class? Will that class pull much in my favor? I'll look into AMR too.



I linked the protocols above in my edit. 

The ecg/pharm wont do much for you in NV if you are trying to score a 911 job in a metro area. We still use NREMT-I/85 as a minimum for 911 units unless you are in a rural area where it isn't unusual to see a B/B or a B/I truck.

I don't work for MW or AMR so I don't want to mislead you with info but from talking to a coworker who used to work there they run I/P on there 911 trucks and standbys are B/B or B/I. There was a big hullaballoo about LVFD taking over transport but it fell through as of September of this year.

Edit: Also for Nevada it's really cheap to apply for a card, I don't remember the exact price for initial certification but I know my last recert was 10$ if I remember correctly... Southern NV may be different though.


----------



## TreySpooner65 (Dec 29, 2011)

No worries. I dont expect to get onto a 911 rig right away. (But it would be cool...) Most important it getting on somewhere, getting enough to pay rent, etc..


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 29, 2011)

Definitely. I don't know the average cost of living for Vegas off hand but generally it isn't super high in NV. 

They do run EMT-I classes pretty regularly throughout the state. As of now I haven't heard a definitive answer for NV staying with EMT-I or going with the AEMT that the NREMT is swapping too.

edit: like I said, if you have any questions feel free to PM me and I'll do my best to answer them.


----------



## TreySpooner65 (Dec 29, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Definitely. I don't know the average cost of living for Vegas off hand but generally it isn't super high in NV.
> 
> They do run EMT-I classes pretty regularly throughout the state. As of now I haven't heard a definitive answer for NV staying with EMT-I or going with the AEMT that the NREMT is swapping too.



A 1br apartment here is about $1100. A quick search revealed $500-1000 in North Las Vegas. Do you happen to know what average starting pay is in the area? 

Also, is there anything weird or abnormal in the Clark County protocols that you're aware of, I know you dont work there so thats ok.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 29, 2011)

TreySpooner65 said:


> A 1br apartment here is about $1100. A quick search revealed $500-1000 in North Las Vegas. Do you happen to know what average starting pay is in the area?
> 
> Also, is there anything weird or abnormal in the Clark County protocols that you're aware of, I know you dont work there so thats ok.



Nothing weird that I know of. I've looked through them and nothing really stood out as "weird".

As for starting pay I have no idea, I can ask around but my guess would be that it is similar to Reno where I live and work which is 12$ an hour for EMT-I.


----------



## TreySpooner65 (Dec 29, 2011)

Well thats what I make now, and I know I'm not an EMT-I, so I could expect less. But the cost of living is less than California that is for sure.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 29, 2011)

For what its worth I love where I live. I love my job and don't have any plans to go anywhere else anytime soon. NV is a growing state with many opportunities. 

I couldn't live in Vegas, it's too damn hot, but from an experience standpoint when you get on a 911 unit you will see A LOT. That goes for Vegas and where I work.


----------



## TreySpooner65 (Dec 29, 2011)

Well thank you for your assistance. Anyone else please chime in!


----------



## stemi (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm hoping the opportunities in NV are better than in CA.. just like you I'm planning on going into NV if the going gets too tough over here in norcal. Does anyone know how much EMT-B to EMT-I training costs in nevada?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 29, 2011)

igaboj said:


> I'm hoping the opportunities in NV are better than in CA.. just like you I'm planning on going into NV if the going gets too tough over here in norcal. Does anyone know how much EMT-B to EMT-I training costs in nevada?



I wanna say mine was ~500$ at the agency that I work at now in Northern Nevada. I'll ask on Tuesday when I'm there for school and get an exact number. 

We have been hiring like mad recently, which is unusual. The jobs are there you just have to do the leg work. I got hired with no EMS experience to a high-volume 911 service, although I did go to I school and am currently in P school through them along with a decent set of professional references. 

In the rural areas they are always looking for people, the metro areas are a little bit tougher but still possible. 

Like I told TreySpooner, don't hesitate to PM me with a specific question. That goes for anyone looking for info about Nevada EMS, I'm busy pulling 80-90 hours a week between school and work but I usually find time to be on here.


----------



## TreySpooner65 (Dec 29, 2011)

Were are you working out of?


----------



## kguy18 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey TreySpooner65,

I was a Paramedic at AMR Las Vegas (recently relocated to Santa Clara County EMS) I worked out there for two years and had a blast! The private ambulance crews are in general nice and accepting, there is a little bit of the "good-old-boy" club when it comes to Paramedic field training and who you go through for your FTO time, BUT thats for a later topic...

Here is what I know first hand: AMR is contracted with Clark County (as well as Medic West) they respond with all three fire departments in Clark County those being Clark County Fire, Las Vegas City Fire Rescue, and North Las Vegas Fire. Who you respond with depends on what jurisdiction you are in. Also AMR/MW will mutual aid for each other so depending on who you end up working for you will sometimes run calls in the other company's zone (not really another company but a sister company as both AMR/MW are owned by EMSC) Transports are to one of 11 local hospitals, three are designated trauma centers, UMC Trauma is Level 1, Sunrise Trauma is Level 2 and St. Rose Sienna is a Level 3. All 911 providers in the county are ALS equipped, and AMR / MW split the county as NVRob mentioned above. He was also right about the ALS 911 unit staffing, the minimum per the county is 1 EMT-I and 1 Paramedic, EMT-B's can not run 911 calls with a Paramedic, EXCEPT if the Paramedic is an FTO or a Supervisor then they can make an exception, but it is extremely rare. Both AMR/MW have standby and inter-facility divisions that co-mingle with the 911 division, MW is usually hiring EMTs and AMR is usually hiring Paramedics, but your application is valid at both companies. I applied at MW initially and they turned my application over to AMR and they hired me.

What you have to look forward to if you choose to apply, (before I left I participated in new hire testing). As an EMT you will be run through a background check in addition to a few tests, a written cognitive knowledge test, two psychomotor skills tests modeled after the NREMT skills test, you had to pass this to get your EMT (medical/trauma scenarios), a physical agility test, and a drug test. Be professional and dress for an interview, T-shirts and shorts are frowned upon. Know your protocols and know your scope of practice. Always remember your ABCs, and don't be afraid to be agressive in your treatment. 

Should you successfully complete all the testing you will be given an offer letter with starting wage, fulltime or parttime status and union info. When I left in October 2011 the starting wage for an EMT-B with no experience was in the $9/hr range. Keep in mind there is daily overtime, and OT after 40hrs in a week. You will then be assigned a preceptor usually a Paramedic but there are a few EMT-I's that precept as well. You will have 10 shifts to prove your competency and knowledge. During your training time you will treat patients, learn code3 operation, radio communications, mapping, and hospital destinations/routing/door codes. This is also the time you will want to learn the county as best as you can. Buying a GPS is a GREAT investment, I found I no longer needed it after  about 3 months full time. Once you are released you will be cleared to pick up special events or inter-facility ILS shifts (you and an EMT-I partner). After you have been a FT employee for 6 months in good standing with no discipline and a satisfactory attendance record AMR will pay for your EMT-I school, but will require a 1 year work commitment after successful completion of the class and EMT-I internship. From there you can get a Paramedic school sponsorship through AMR...

Cost of living is cheap, I pay close to $0.50/gal more in gas here in Norcal then I did in Vegas. I am not sure where you were looking to live, but I lived two places during my two years there. I started out in Henderson (just south of Las Vegas) it was a 22 minute drive to work without traffic, and could be as long as 55 minutes depending on the time of year, the ever present construction, and the ridiculous amount of traffic generated by conventions and the like. I payed $375/month in Henderson to rent a room with utilities included back in 2009, I ended paying $400/month, and moved to Summerlin in mid 2011 and paid the same rent till I left in October, but cut my commute down to 8 minutes, totally worth it  You can rent an apartment in good parts of town for 1b/1b $600 range. 

I hope I have helped shed some light on the EMS system in Las Vegas, If you have more questions feel free to PM me and I can answer the best I can. Should you get hired with AMR and have any questions I know A LOT of people out there and can help you out.


----------



## TreySpooner65 (Jan 25, 2012)

Very awesome thank you! I have been invited to a skills assessment day in a week or so.

What would you suggest I brush up on for that? Will the interview be that same day?

I live in CA now and have a copy of Clark County protocols, but its quite long. I will read it, but is there anything I should focus on or know?


----------



## kguy18 (Jan 25, 2012)

EMT scope, study your NREMT sheets, literally the skills test is done off of that. As for the written test its akin to the registry test... 

Not sure about the interview...

I see your in Ventura, CA.... I went to EMT school at Moorpark College in 07...small world eh?


----------



## TreySpooner65 (Jan 26, 2012)

kguy18 said:


> EMT scope, study your NREMT sheets, literally the skills test is done off of that. As for the written test its akin to the registry test...
> 
> Not sure about the interview...
> 
> I see your in Ventura, CA.... I went to EMT school at Moorpark College in 07...small world eh?



Hey, small world :blush:

As for my NREMT Sheets, is that a specific thing? Or just general NREMT study guides?


----------



## kguy18 (Jan 26, 2012)

All EMT skills sheets. Focus on the medical/trauma sheets.


----------



## TreySpooner65 (Jan 26, 2012)

kguy18 said:


> All EMT skills sheets. Focus on the medical/trauma sheets.



I still have mine from my EMT class. I'll whip those out.


----------



## kguy18 (Jan 26, 2012)

Good luck! Let me know who did your testing...


----------



## TreySpooner65 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks, will do.


----------



## meick77 (Jan 30, 2013)

*KGUY, could you help me out*

Hi Kguy, I'm a Medic in So. Cal. and am considering relocating to Las Vegas with my wife. I was wondering if you could tell me if there are man guys that stay with AMR in Vegas for a life long career. I'M kinda over the fire stuff and am looking for somewhere to be a medic as a career without trying to do the Fire stuff....Thanks if you have time I would love to hear about it/ any advice you may have. -Tyler


----------



## Rykielz (Jan 30, 2013)

I have a couple friends that went directly from medic school to AMR Vegas. Both of them left within a year. You are running calls or holding the wall at the hospital the entire shift with little to no break in between. The weather is also very hot during the summers as I'm sure you know. If that's something you can accept and come to terms with then it may be a good fit.


----------



## meick77 (Jan 31, 2013)

cool thanks for the advice


----------



## FoleyArtist (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey kguy or anyone else who knows. I left a voicemail with AMR Vegas and never got a reply. I'm a new grad medic passed registry and I'd really want to work medic west or AMR Vegas. I wasn't sure how to go about getting my Nevada certs. If anyone can point me in the right direction much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 8, 2013)

Haven't seen kguy active since this thread. 

Northern Nevada http://health.nv.gov/EMS_EmergencyMedical.htm

Clark County (Vegas area) http://www.southernnevadahealthdistrict.org/ems/index.php

Rykiez is right, it's a busy area to work in. Just as busy as any other metro area. I have lots of coworkers that have worked for MW and/or AMR down there in the past, some loved it, others came up then decided they liked it better down there and went back and some hated it. Just like any EMS system. 

They're no busier, as far as calls per unit, than we are in my system. 

Holding the wall sucks but it can also get you a break as well. One partner watches the patient while the other one grabs some grub, catches up on charting, makes a phone call, whatever it may be, then you swap. There's no reason one crew can't watch two patients while the other crew grabs food from the cafeteria together real fast either. Just make sure you have each other's cell numbers.

It's just like spending your career at any other Private EMS agency. Some can do it others can't. Not a ton of room for vertical movement but there's some. Pretty sure they run system status management or a modified version of it. I know my old partner said you were generally assigned to an area but they'd move you to fill gaps then when that unit was available they'd send you back to where you came from. That was probably 5 years ago now though.


----------



## FoleyArtist (Feb 8, 2013)

Robb said:


> Haven't seen kguy active since this thread.
> 
> Northern Nevada http://health.nv.gov/EMS_EmergencyMedical.htm
> 
> ...



thanks for the website. so i was reading the reciprocity link since i went to a californina paramedic program. (link below) i'm a little confused do i need a CA state card first because i am going to have send a "Request for Verification of Certification" to the state where a cert was held but i've only been an EMT in CA. or do i just fill out the "Application for Initial Certification/Licensure" since i've never held a paramedic state licensure anywhere else.

i have my registry card, acls , pals, phtls. the only thing i do not have that SNHD needs in the Weapons of Mass Destruction Training course and possibly that "Request for Verification of Certification"
http://www.southernnevadahealthdistrict.org/ems/documents/forms/ems04-57.pdf


----------



## jerrylo913 (Feb 12, 2013)

nice


----------



## FoleyArtist (Mar 13, 2013)

*AMR vegas gave me a call!*

Hey everyone, AMR Vegas HR left me a message inviting me to come out and test. I don't wanna mess this up the Vegas division has been my #1 goal to land a job with and they called me back less than 24 hours after applying. I was wondering what i should expect? They said i can either make it next week or an undisclosed testing date in April. i was curious if there's an interview portion because if so I'd probably take the later date so i have time to gather some letter of rec's. 

Any info greatly appreciated. thanks again.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 13, 2013)

Dont bother with letters, just get out there and blow them away. Remembe1r, a lot of it is a psych test, you have to show them thaf you, as a new paramedic, are able to make a big decision rapidly. However, AMR and MedicWest have been known to put new medics in EMT-I slots for several months before promoting them. 

Have you considered a move to the Midwest? My agency is hiring like crazy. PM me for details.


----------



## kguy18 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Questions....hopefully some answers in here...*

All sorry for being absent just been super busy, I have expanded on my last post about testing below. Any other questions feel free to ask.



I_DriveCode3 said:


> thanks for the website. so i was reading the reciprocity link since i went to a californina paramedic program. (link below) i'm a little confused do i need a CA state card first because i am going to have send a "Request for Verification of Certification" to the state where a cert was held but i've only been an EMT in CA. or do i just fill out the "Application for Initial Certification/Licensure" since i've never held a paramedic state licensure anywhere else.
> 
> i have my registry card, acls , pals, phtls. the only thing i do not have that SNHD needs in the Weapons of Mass Destruction Training course and possibly that "Request for Verification of Certification"
> http://www.southernnevadahealthdistrict.org/ems/documents/forms/ems04-57.pdf



You Do Not need to have your CA paramedic card in order to come out here as a paramedic who just graduated. You need to be done with didactic and clinical. Should you get hired with AMR/Medic West (testing is done for both, application are valid at both - all need dependent) HR will walk you through the process for obtaining a license. You will not be able to get your license in Southern Nevada without a letter of intent to hire from AMR Las Vegas HR. So for now just hang tight. 

Question: Are you a currently licensed and working paramedic in California or did you just finish school?



I_DriveCode3 said:


> Hey everyone, AMR Vegas HR left me a message inviting me to come out and test. I don't wanna mess this up the Vegas division has been my #1 goal to land a job with and they called me back less than 24 hours after applying. I was wondering what i should expect? They said i can either make it next week or an undisclosed testing date in April. i was curious if there's an interview portion because if so I'd probably take the later date so i have time to gather some letter of rec's.
> 
> Any info greatly appreciated. thanks again.



Congrats! You are a lucky one! We are extremely short on medics as we just lost a few more to Clark County Fire for their next academy. Also there has been so much OT available I have been raking in the "big bucks"  but once we get back to par staffing levels some of that will dry up.

Ok to answer your question here is how testing is conducted:

1. You and the others selected will be placed in a room and handed a multiple choice test appropriate for your level. You will be testing with people who are Basic to Paramedic. Should you pass the test, you will then advance to scenarios. - Written test study suggestion: this is not an impossible test but it is geared toward weeding out the dumb dumbs there are simple questions like NREMT which involve ABCs before all else and there are patho questions as well as ekg strips and if I remember correctly a 12-lead. (I just had to retake it last September when I got rehired out here). - Should you pass you will advance to scenarios. Should you fail you will not be allowed to move on and have to wait (I think) 2 weeks or a month before retaking/reapplying.

2. Scenarios - This consists of a medical and trauma. It is LITERALLY National Registry style, we use the exact same sheets for grading. For the sake of fairness (and allowing element of suprise) I can not give specific examples of the scenarios. But I can tell you you NEED to know your protocols. Find protocols here http://www.snhd.info/ems/documents/ems/bls-ils-als-protocol-manual.pdf Also treat aggressively!! Dont be afraid to use your ALS drugs/skills

3. Skills - You will have to complete skills associated with your level. This is pretty laid back and low stress.

4. Interview - Standard interview questions for a public safety worker, If you have been hired by AMR or a similar transport company in the past this should be a breeze. I would however NOT wear shorts and a t-shirt to this testing, they say it is ok and I am sure it is but looking professional gives you major points so bring some fancy clothes for your trip.

Should you pass all this - and we have a high failure rate it was 70% failure for Paramedic applicants in the September 2012 orientation I was in - you should get a conditional offer letter with salary and benefits specifics. If you are a NEW medic just out of school they might offer you an EMT-Intermediate position for a period of 3-6 months to allow you to get familiar with the system and protocols. If this happens take the job!! You will challenge the national registry test and get certified as an EMT-I. They will offer you your paramedic internship after the period set, this is just to save time and heartache by not putting you in an internship you are not ready for. Its a little different if you have been a medic for 2+ years in a busy 911 system as you will only have to develop your driving and hospital location skills not your medical skills.

Any other questions feel free to ask, I will make my best effort to check this thread more often. I also subscribed to it so I should get email notifications.


----------



## kguy18 (Mar 14, 2013)

meick77 said:


> Hi Kguy, I'm a Medic in So. Cal. and am considering relocating to Las Vegas with my wife. I was wondering if you could tell me if there are man guys that stay with AMR in Vegas for a life long career. I'M kinda over the fire stuff and am looking for somewhere to be a medic as a career without trying to do the Fire stuff....Thanks if you have time I would love to hear about it/ any advice you may have. -Tyler



Hi Tyler,

We do have a high turnover rate from those matriculating to fire or changing careers or trying another system. It is a really fun system, its busy, there are a lot of sick people and a lot more not sick people. It is as much like any other EMS system and yet is so different. Being from California the lack of base contact you will need to make and the amount of out of the box thinking you will employ while working in Vegas will be super fun!

I worked out in Vegas for 2 years and then left to work out in NorCal, long story short I didn't like it up there so I moved back. I am not the only medic to do this, lots of people will work here, burn out, leave, realize they miss it, and come back. I have a really positive attitude about my job but I also take AMR and them telling me I mean something to them with a grain of salt. (read: you don't) I am having a blast and not letting dispatch annoy me. If your interested in a fast pace environment with old ambulances, hot weather, cranky fire fighters, a 50/50 chance of transporting in Las Vegas City zones during the day, and the ability to use your head and training on a daily basis. You will love it out here.



Rykielz said:


> I have a couple friends that went directly from medic school to AMR Vegas. Both of them left within a year. You are running calls or holding the wall at the hospital the entire shift with little to no break in between. The weather is also very hot during the summers as I'm sure you know. If that's something you can accept and come to terms with then it may be a good fit.



Fact is you will run your butt off. No doubt about it. But that doesn't mean it will happen everyday. The city has its quiet moments just like any other. As for holding the wall, this is simply not true any more. The average offload of a patient is around 30 minutes. We could offload in 5 if the ED is empty or hang tight for an hour at say UMC which is the busy county hospital. The days of paying paramedics to sit in the hallways of hospitals is long over. There are 13 local hospitals we transport to and when one or two goes on internal disaster (will not accept ambulance patients) the other hospitals get slammed but tend to do a good job of absorbing the load. 

The weather is hot. Period. I completely agree in going with what Rykielz was saying keep in mind that we are not using brand new ambulances with nice new A/C (see Rural/Metro Santa Clara County EMS). Our ambulances are kept and run into the ground until they hit 300k miles. That being said they all have "working" A/C. A working A/C is defined as cooling the cab or patient compartment 20 degrees less than the ambient temperature. If the temp is 112 your still chilling at 92 in the back. Oh and that doesn't count for the sun beating down on the truck which can easily increase the temp by 10 degrees. As a new employee to this company do not expect to be in a new truck, you will be in the beater that needs miles added to it. 

On a positive note, all ALS 911 ambulances with the exception of 2 are equipped with stryker powerpro gurneys.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 14, 2013)

Is medicwest still running the type 2s for ift?

EMSA is fantastic by comparison- we own medical here, fire supports us.


----------



## kguy18 (Mar 14, 2013)

Yep! AMR has a couple Type II as well... 

Oh the joys of BLS fire.... makes life so much easier.


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 14, 2013)

Oh, we've got ALS fire here too, but EMSA runs everything. My last 'worked' cardiac arrest involved me running the monitor. You know how you take orders and direction from CCFD/LVFD/NLVFD? Yeah...we don't do that here. EMSA runs the show here in Oklahoma City.

Our oldest rig is a 2008 F-450 Traumahawk with 280,000ish miles. Most of ours are newer.

We make, on average, $41-45k/year with average hours. With the relatively cheap living here, it doesn't suck. 

I'm actually really starting to like it here.


----------



## kguy18 (Mar 14, 2013)

That's pretty sweet! The way it works for codes is whoever gets on scene first gets to run it. And most the time it's a collaborative effort, not just a you do this type thing. Just my experience


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 15, 2013)

I like it here.


----------



## Fire51 (May 29, 2013)

Does AMR and MedicWest get to see and run calls on very injuryed and sick patients or do the Fire Departments run the show for these patients and due the transportation for them in Las Vegas?


----------

